# [OOo] openoffice-ximian-bin en français (pour x86)

## TGL

Vous avez peut-être remarqué l'apparition récente dans portage de ce paquet... C'est un build d'OpenOffice tiré d'un rpm du Ximian Desktop pour Suse. Il est bien récent, et vous économisera une demi-journée de compil' (or on a déjà eu l'occasion de constater que la compil d'OOo n'apportait pas grand chose en termes d'optimisation, la bête ne supportant pas des masses de flags gcc...). 

J'y ai rajouté qlqs petites choses de ci de là pour avoir la localisation des menus (français ou autre), avec en prime l'aide en français et des dictionnaires français et anglais pour la correction orthographique, les césures et les synonymes.

Pour installer cette version, c'est assez simple :

 - vérifiez que vous avez bien défini dans /etc/make.conf un répertoire d'overlay, par exemple PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

 - pour ceux qui auraient installé la 1.1.52 il y a qlqs temps, ou qui ont fait des tentatives infructueuses, effacer les dictionnaires déjà téléchargés (parceque certains ont été mis à jour, donc problème de digest vu qu'ils n'ont pas de numéro de version, etc.) : 

```
# cd /usr/portage/distfiles

# rm -f thes_fr_FR.zip thes_en_US.zip hyph_fr_FR.zip hyph_en_US.zip fr_FR.zip en_US.zip
```

 - exécutez les commandes suivantes (en adaptant si votre overlay diffère) : 

```
# cd /tmp

# wget http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.53.tar.gz

# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-office

# cd /usr/local/portage/app-office

# tar xvzf /tmp/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.53.tar.gz
```

 - le paquet app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin est marqué ~x86. Si vous ne tournez pas déjà en ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86' sur votre système, il faudra le faire pour ce paquet là au moins : 

```
# echo "=app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.53   ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 - installez maintenant le paquet normalement : 

```
# emerge app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin
```

Voilà, c'est tout si je me suis pas encore planté. Pour que les menus soient en français, il faut que les locales de votre utilisateur soient correctes. Je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont les variables considérée, mais ici ça marche avec : 

```
# env | grep fr_

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LANGUAGE=fr_FR@euro
```

Note : les commandes à lancer sont préfixées d'un "x", donc au lieu de taper "oowriter" par exemple, on tape "xoowriter". Il peut cohabiter avec une autre install' d'OpenOffice "normal", mais pas par contre avec un OOo-Ximian compilé depuis les sources.

EDIT: merci Leander pour la correction  :Smile: 

EDIT2: décidement... merci Corto.

EDIT3: suite aux difficultés qu'on a rencontrées avec Corto, j'ai changer la procédure d'install pour essayer de la simplifier.

EDIT4: màj pour la version 1.1.53 entre autres.Last edited by TGL on Mon May 10, 2004 10:25 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

> or on a déjà eu l'occasion de constater que la compil d'OOo n'apportait pas grand chose en termes d'optimisation, la bête ne supportant pas des masses de flags gcc...

 

C'est peux être un peu Off-topic, mais peut on prelinker ce binaire, et est ce que des gens on senti un gain important en prelinkant openoffice ?

dans l'ebuild openoffice-ximian (les sources pas le binaire ...):

```
# Compile problems with these ...

filter-flags "-funroll-loops"

filter-flags "-fomit-frame-pointer"

filter-flags "-fprefetch-loop-arrays"

append-flags "-fno-strict-aliasing"

replace-flags "-O3" "-O2"

replace-flags "-Os" "-O2"

```

Donc a priori, pas de filtrage sur les -fPIC ... et prelink effectif.

Sinon merci TGL   :Wink: 

----------

## moonpyk

Super taff merci ! C'est vrai que le temps de compilation de oOO est vraiment long, et en plus, au pire moment de compilation les sources + les binaires compilés prennent un peu plus de 2.5 go.

Donc il faut la place...

----------

## TGL

 *scout wrote:*   

> C'est peux être un peu Off-topic, mais peut on prelinker ce binaire

 

Et bah c'est une excellente question à laquelle je n'ai pas la réponse, n'utilisant en ce moment le prelink (tiens, mince, pourquoi déjà d'ailleurs ? Arg, je sais plus...). Donc si qlqu'un peut faire le test, commentaires bienvenus.

 *Quote:*   

> et est ce que des gens on senti un gain important en prelinkant openoffice ?

 

Il me semble avoir lu que oui ça valait plutôt le coup pour le lancement, donc ta question n'en est que plus pertinente. Ceci dit moi comme il est là je le trouve déjà rapide à lancer (~15 secondes au premier lancement sur un laptop, donc malgré un disque dur leeeeent).

----------

## Leander256

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-office/ximian-openoffice-bin

# cd /usr/local/portage/app-office/ximian-openoffice-bin

# cp -R /usr/portage/app-office/ximian-openoffice/files .
```

Il faut remplacer ximian-openoffice par openoffice-ximiam dans ces commandes, sinon ça ne marche pas  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

toutafé   :Embarassed: 

Merci.  :Wink: 

----------

## Corto

Merci bcp patron  :Smile: 

Mais ! -> il reste en anglais :-/ C'est sans doute lié à 2 choses je suis pas doué  :Laughing: le fameux PORTAGE_OVERLAY que je n'ai pas trouvé pour vérifier s'il était réglé pareil...

Si qqn peut me dire où je peux vérifier ce paramètre, ce serait super cool  :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

Tout d'abord, je viens de voir que openoffice-ximian-bin était maintenant masqué, donc il y a besoin d'un: 

```
# echo  "~app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 (et pareil bien sûr vers package.keywords pour ceux qui ne sont pas en ~x86, ça s'était déjà le cas mais j'avais zappé.)

Sinon, pour en revenir à ton cas :

 - soit c'est effectivement que ton overlay n'est pas défini (chercher un "PORTAGE_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage" dans /etc/make.conf, et bien vérifier qu'il est décommenté. Le rajouter à la mimine si il n'y est pas.) Tu peux aussi vérifier que c'est bien la version de l'overlay qui va être (a été) installée en faisant: 

```
# emerge -pv openoffice-ximian-bin
```

 tu devrais alors voir un petit "[1]" à la fin de la ligne, comme ça : 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52  +gnome -kde  0 kB [1]

 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

 - soit c'est ton environnement qui n'est pas bon. Je ne sais pas exactement quelle est la variable dont OOo tiens compte par contre. Ici j'ai : 

```
# env | grep fr_FR

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LANGUAGE=fr_FR@euro
```

 - soit bah... je sais pas, repasse nous dire quand tu auras vérifié ça déjà  :Smile: 

----------

## Corto

Tout d'abord merci pour ton aide  :Smile: 

Ensuite, mon overlay n'était effectivement pas défini et, de plus, mon packages.unmask est dans /usr/portage et non dans /etc/portage... (et ça marche pourtant... j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi je vois marqué partout /etc/... à ce propos)

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour 

J'ai du télécharger quelques fichiers car ils ne se trouvaient pas sur les mirroirs définis dans ma configuration. Sinon l'installation a eu l'air de bien se passer sauf que je n'arrive pas à lancer xooffice   :Crying or Very sad:  , lorsque je tappe la commande rien ne se passe   :Exclamation: 

et le comble :

```
$ file /usr/bin/xooffice 

/usr/bin/xooffice: empty

```

L'installation a bien été fait à partir de l'ebuild fourni par TGL

```
*  app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin :

        [ ~I] 1.1.52 (0) OVERLAY

```

Merci pour des infos que j'aurais oublier 

bye

----------

## TGL

 *Corto wrote:*   

> j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi je vois marqué partout /etc/...

 

Rapide explication de la différence /usr/portage et /etc/portage dans ce post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=857765#857765

(+ un super conseil pour en savoir plus  :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## TGL

 *DomiX wrote:*   

> Merci pour des infos que j'aurais oublier 

 

Bah... aucune idée  :Smile: 

Si tu as un log de ton install, envoie le moi par mail (bouton en bas de mon post), on verra bien si j'y vois qqch. Sinon, envoie le qd même: tu réinstalle mais comme ça: 

```
# emerge -C openoffice-ximian-bin

# PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage emerge openoffice-ximian-bin
```

 et puis tu cherches le (les) fichier(s) du genre "/var/log/portage/NNNN-openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.log".

Vérifie aussi que tu as bien dans ton /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files les même fichiers que dans /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files.

Tu pourrais essayer aussi avec le openoffice-ximian-bin d'origine pour voir (en virant mon ebuild de ton overlay donc).

----------

## DomiX

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérifie aussi que tu as bien dans ton /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files les même fichiers que dans /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files.
> 
> 

 

Je sais pas pourquoi mais il manquait le répertoire /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files/1.1.1, je l'ai copié et la ca fonctionne   :Wink: 

Merci pour tout  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Bof, t'as dû sauter la ligne du "cp -R ..." ou un truc du genre. On s'en fout un peu après tout, le principal c'est que ça marche.

----------

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Et bah c'est une excellente question à laquelle je n'ai pas la réponse, n'utilisant en ce moment le prelink (tiens, mince, pourquoi déjà d'ailleurs ? Arg, je sais plus...).

 

 :Laughing:  pareil ici  :Laughing: 

Bon, je vais essayer de jeter un coup d'oeil là dessus

----------

## Corto

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, je viens de voir que openoffice-ximian-bin était maintenant masqué, donc il y a besoin d'un: 
> 
> ```
> # echo  "~app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> ```
> ...

 

ça j'avais bon  :Smile: 

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  - soit c'est effectivement que ton overlay n'est pas défini (chercher un "PORTAGE_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage" dans /etc/make.conf, et bien vérifier qu'il est décommenté. Le rajouter à la mimine si il n'y est pas.) Tu peux aussi vérifier que c'est bien la version de l'overlay qui va être (a été) installée en faisant: 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv openoffice-ximian-bin
> ```
> ...

 

Bon, là j'ai corrigé l'ensemble. mais j'ai toujours un pb de masquage, sauf si je spécifie le paquet local en entier et, dans tous les cas, je n'ai pas le [1] /usr.. (mais c'est pitete normal dans le 2e cas ?)

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  - soit c'est ton environnement qui n'est pas bon. Je ne sais pas exactement quelle est la variable dont OOo tiens compte par contre. Ici j'ai : 
> 
> ```
> # env | grep fr_FR
> 
> ...

 

Là j'ai bon aussi  :Smile: 

Mais c'est toujours pas en fr...  :Sad: 

PS : ton 

```
# cp -R /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian/files .
```

 ne devrait-il pas être 

```
# cp -R /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files .
```

 plutôt ?

----------

## TGL

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Bon, là j'ai corrigé l'ensemble. mais j'ai toujours un pb de masquage

 

Alors que tu l'as bien dans le .keywords et dans le .unmask ? C'est très bizarre. Tu ne serait pas encore avec un portage 2.0.49-rX par hasard ? Peux tu me faire un : 

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Si tu rajoutes ça qlqpart dans l'ebuild (n'importe où, à la fin par exemple): 

```
pkg_setup() {

   einfo "C'est bien le bon ebuild"

   die "ok, testé"

}
```

 et que tu fais un 

```
emerge openoffice-ximian-bin
```

 est-ce que tu obtiens bien ça:

```
 * C'est bien le bon ebuild

                                                                                                                                                 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 62, Exitcode 0

!!! ok, testé

```

 Si oui alors l'overlay est ok, et tu peux virer ce code te test.

Si non alors tu as décidemment un problème d'overlay. Que te répond 

```
# emerge info | grep OVERLAY
```

Oups, je viens à l'instant de réaliser que j'ai causé de "PORTAGE_OVERLAY", alors que ça s'appelle "PORTDIR_OVERLAY". Ceci pourrait expliquer celà. Vérifie ce que tu as dans ton make.conf, si c'est bien "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage". Si c'était ça l'erreur, désolé de t'avoir fait perdre du temps par mon étourderie.

 *Quote:*   

> (mais c'est pitete normal dans le 2e cas ?)

 

Nan, je viens de vérifier.

 *Quote:*   

> PS : ton 
> 
> ```
> # cp -R /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian/files .
> ```
> ...

 

Oui toutafé. Corrigé, merci.

----------

## Corto

Pour le package.unmask j'ai : 

```
~app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52

```

 package.keywords n'existant pas.

J'ai rajouté ton code dans l'ebuld mais toujours masqué il est...  donc pas de message autre que masked  :Confused: 

----------

## Corto

J'ai fait un 

```
cp /etc/portage/package.unmask /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 et il lance l'installation.

Je te raconte la suite quand il a fini  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Bah il le faut aussi dans package.keywords (c'est écrit en petits caractères dans un de mes posts, que tu cites d'ailleurs, si si  :Razz: ). Avec éventuellement un ~x86 à la fin de la ligne, mais c'est pas indispensable (si il n'y est pas, portage suppose que c'est implicitement éarch qu'on a voulu mettre).

Ça plus la correction du PORTAGE_OVERLAY en PORTDIR_OVERLAY et on a de bonnes chances d'y arriver.

EDIT: on s'est croisé, c'est au post précédent que je répondais biensûr. Donc tu peux ignorer ce message en fait.

----------

## Corto

 :Rolling Eyes:  ça arrive  :Laughing: 

Cela dit j'ai une blague : lorsque je relance le truc, il me télécharge plein de trucs et ça finit sur 

```
--- No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files/digest-openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

```

késako ? est-ce que si je lance la commande 

```
I'm lost in space, please don't be so cruel & do it even if I've made mistakes !
```

 ça marchera quand même ?  :Laughing: 

PS : le log de la commande emerge est là

----------

## TGL

Arf, oui, c'est normal, il faut refaire un petit coup de digest à chaque modif de l'ebuild : 

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild digest
```

(j'ai oublié de le préciser parceque j'utilise le FEATURES flag "digest" qui fait ça tout seul. Pratique quand on bidouille souvent les ebuilds, mais pas sécurisé par contre.)

----------

## Corto

Ben non paske quand, en recommençant tout depuis le début je fait 

```
ebuild openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild fetch digest
```

il me répond c*nnement : 

```
root@tux openoffice-ximian-bin # ebuild openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild fetch digest

--- No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files/digest-openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.
```

Et ça c'est mal car je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il entend par le manifest manquant...

----------

## TGL

Vire le "fetch", fait juste le "digest" pour voir.

----------

## Corto

Bon, j'ai retesté avec 

```
ebuild openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild digest
```

 qui répond 

```
>>> Generating digest file...

<<< ooo-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

<<< ooo-fonts-1.1.3-0.ximian.8.2.noarch.rpm

<<< ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

<<< ooo-help-fr-1.1-0.ximian.8.3.noarch.rpm

<<< thes_fr_FR.zip

<<< thes_en_US.zip

<<< hyph_fr_FR.zip

<<< hyph_en_US.zip

<<< fr_FR.zip

<<< en_US.zip

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild

<<< files/digest-openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52

<<< files/1.1.1/ximian-openoffice.applications

<<< files/1.1.1/ximian-openoffice.keys

<<< files/1.1.1/xooffice-wrapper-1.3

<<< files/1.1.1/DicOOo.sxw

>>> Computed message digests.

```

puis 

```
ebuild openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild fetch digest
```

 qui répond 

```
>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-fonts-1.1.3-0.ximian.8.2.noarch.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-help-fr-1.1-0.ximian.8.3.noarch.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) thes_fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) thes_en_US.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) hyph_fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) hyph_en_US.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) en_US.zip

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< ooo-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

<<< ooo-fonts-1.1.3-0.ximian.8.2.noarch.rpm

<<< ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

<<< ooo-help-fr-1.1-0.ximian.8.3.noarch.rpm

<<< thes_fr_FR.zip

<<< thes_en_US.zip

<<< hyph_fr_FR.zip

<<< hyph_en_US.zip

<<< fr_FR.zip

<<< en_US.zip

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild

<<< files/digest-openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52

<<< files/1.1.1/ximian-openoffice.applications

<<< files/1.1.1/ximian-openoffice.keys

<<< files/1.1.1/xooffice-wrapper-1.3

<<< files/1.1.1/DicOOo.sxw

>>> Computed message digests.

```

mais à la fin, un petit coup de 

```
emerge openoffice-ximian-bin
```

 me donne 

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-fonts-1.1.3-0.ximian.8.2.noarch.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-help-fr-1.1-0.ximian.8.3.noarch.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) thes_fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) thes_en_US.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) hyph_fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) hyph_en_US.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) en_US.zip

 * C'est bien le bon ebuild

 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 227, Exitcode 0

!!! ok, testé

```

et toujours : 

```
root@tux openoffice-ximian-bin # méchant pingouin !

bash: méchant: command not found

```

 qui m'aide pas mais me soulage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

Décidemment on arrête pas de ce croiser. Donc c'est tout bon, le coup du "pkg_setup" c'était pour tester l'overlay mais maintenant ça c'est clair que c'est régler. Tu peux donc virer le code rajouté, refaire le digest, et lancer l'emerge.

----------

## Corto

ça commençait mieux  :Smile:  mais non !

```
# emerge openoffice-ximian-bin

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-fonts-1.1.3-0.ximian.8.2.noarch.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ooo-help-fr-1.1-0.ximian.8.3.noarch.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) thes_fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) thes_en_US.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) hyph_fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) hyph_en_US.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fr_FR.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) en_US.zip

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ooo-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52/work>>> Unpacking ooo-fonts-1.1.3-0.ximian.8.2.noarch.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52/work

>>> Unpacking ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52/work

>>> Unpacking ooo-help-fr-1.1-0.ximian.8.3.noarch.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52/work

>>> Unpacking thes_fr_FR.zip to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52/work/dictionnaries

>>> Unpacking thes_en_US.zip to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52/work/dictionnaries

[/usr/portage/distfiles/thes_en_US.zip]

  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not

  a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the

  latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on

  the last disk(s) of this archive.

unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /usr/portage/distfiles/thes_en_US.zip or

        /usr/portage/distfiles/thes_en_US.zip.zip, and cannot find /usr/portage/distfiles/thes_en_US.zip.ZIP, period.

 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 328, Exitcode 9

!!! failure unpacking thes_en_US.zip

```

----------

## TGL

RRRRAAAHHHHHH ! 

Bon, mauvais fichier, changer de fichier. Je ne sais pas sur quel mirroir il a été te le chercher, mais tu peux tenter ça :

 - efface dans ton /usr/portage/distfiles les qlqs .zip listés dans l'ebuild (on va tout de suite supposer qu'ils sont tous foireux, ça évitera de faire 36 essais si c'est effectivement le cas)

 - prends le fichier /etc/portage/mirrors de ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=843415#843415

Il défini un certains nombres de mirroirs, dont ceux pour openoffice qui sont ceux que j'ai moi utilisé (et qui moi m'ont donné de bons fichiers)

 - efface les fichiers /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/Manifest et /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/files/digest-openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52

 - refais un 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild digest
```

 (ça devrais faire le fetch tout seul au passage en fait)

 - relance ton emerge

----------

## Corto

On my way boss !  :Smile:  (Freebox powa  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Corto

T'es un chef !

[img:57c328e880]http://www.lepicea.net/forums/html/emoticons/gracias.gif[/img:57c328e880]

Merci beaucoup !!!!! Il est fort ce TGL !!!!!  :Very Happy: 

PS : ya un bug dans les balises [IMG] ou quoi ?

----------

## TGL

 *Corto wrote:*   

> T'es un chef !

 

Pas d'quoi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> PS : ya un bug dans les balises [IMG] ou quoi ?

 

Je suppose qu'elles sont volontairement désactivées en fait, mais pas plus sûr que ça. Mais bon c'est pas grave, j'ai suivi le lien, donc ça y est tu peux te relever.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Corto

 *Quote:*   

> Je suppose qu'elles sont volontairement désactivées en fait, mais pas plus sûr que ça. Mais bon c'est pas grave, j'ai suivi le lien, donc ça y est tu peux te relever. 

 

Ma scoliose te remercie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SuperTomate

Aarggghh !

YALVP ! euh... Yet Another Libssl Version Problem !

J'ai 2 fichiers qui sont liés à libssl.so.0.9.6 (en plus de libssl.so.0.9.7).

Sur mon système (~x86 à jour), openssl est en version 0.9.7d, et donc uniquement /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 est disponible (logique).

Voilà les 2 méchants :

/opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/program/libucpgvfs1.so

/opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/program/libtl645li.so

D'où mon interrogation : sachant que c'est un binaire et que ces fichiers dépendent des 2 versions de libssl, et que openssl sur Gentoo n'installe à priori qu'une seule version de la libssl, comment ça marche chez vous ?

EDIT : je viens de voir un truc bizarre dans l'ebuild d'openssl. Il a l'air d'installer en parallèle avec la 0.9.7 une version 0.9.6 seulement quand une ancienne lib /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6 existe...

Je vais essayer de faire un "touch /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6" et de recompiler openssl...

EDIT2 : le "touch" + recompile de openssl a effectivement rajouté libssl.so.0.9.6 et... It works well ! Euh... Ca marche bien (en français) !  :Very Happy: 

TGL, un autre détail : pourquoi tu n'as pas mis la dépendance "!app-office/openoffice-ximian" dans ton ebuild modifié comme dans l'original ?

Et, j'allais oublier : merci TGL !   :Wink: Last edited by SuperTomate on Sun Apr 04, 2004 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> J'ai 2 fichiers qui sont liés à libssl.so.0.9.6 (en plus de libssl.so.0.9.7).

 

Effectivement. À l'exécution, ça t'as fait du soucis ou pas ? Parceque moi pas encore. Serait-il possible que ldd voitlinkées les deux versions alors qu'en fait un seule serait chargée, choisie dynamiquement ? À voir...

 *Quote:*   

> TGL, un autre détail : pourquoi tu n'as pas mis la dépendance "!app-office/openoffice-ximian" dans ton ebuild modifié comme dans l'original ?

 

Parceque quand moi j'ai fait ma bidouille, ça n'y était pas et que je n'y ai pas pensé.  :Smile: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *TGL wrote:*   

> À l'exécution, ça t'as fait du soucis ou pas ? Parceque moi pas encore. Serait-il possible que ldd voitlinkées les deux versions alors qu'en fait un seule serait chargée, choisie dynamiquement ? À voir...

 

Oui, ldd voyait les 2 versions de la libssl linkées avec les fichiers incriminés. Donc les 2 versions doivent être installées.

Tous les autres binaires ne sont linkés qu'avec la 0.9.7.

Ces fichiers sont utilisés au moins par le setup car je n'arrivais pas à le lancer.

----------

## yuk159

[mode_chieur_ka_pas_sa_gentoo_sous_la_main] ca marche pour ppc ton build TGL ? ca m'etonnerais mais bon  :Wink: [/mode_chieur_ka_pas_sa_gentoo_sous_la_main]

Si tu me dit oui, j'aurais vraiment les boules de l'avoir compile pour rien   :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

@Yuk: Bon bah je te rassures c'est du x86 seulement. J'ai pas l'impression que ximian fasse de binaires pour d'autres archi, enfin j'en ai pas trouvé.

@SuperTomate: le setup tu t'en sers pour quoi par curiosité ? Bon sinon, après vérification, moi ldd ne me liste pas les versions 0.9.6, même sur les libs que tu cites. Je n'ai pas d'explication.  :Confused: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *TGL wrote:*   

> @SuperTomate: le setup tu t'en sers pour quoi par curiosité ?

 

Ben, au premier lancement, il lance le setup automatiquement pour créer la config locale de l'utilisateur.

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bon sinon, après vérification, moi ldd ne me liste pas les versions 0.9.6, même sur les libs que tu cites. Je n'ai pas d'explication. 

 Etrange ça...

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  Bon bah je te rassures c'est du x86 seulement

 

Merci (legere jubilation)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## TGL

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Ben, au premier lancement, il lance le setup automatiquement pour créer la config locale de l'utilisateur.

 

Ah bah oui, z'avais pas pensé...  :Embarassed: 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Etrange ça...

 

Ouais. En tout cas ce qui es sûr c'est qu'ici ça a marché sans pb alors que je n'ai pas la lib en version 0.9.6. Est-ce que ça ne pourrais pas être des libs d'une autres version d'OOo installées sur ta machine et qui interfereraient, ou un truc du genre ?

----------

## SuperTomate

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ouais. En tout cas ce qui es sûr c'est qu'ici ça a marché sans pb alors que je n'ai pas la lib en version 0.9.6. Est-ce que ça ne pourrais pas être des libs d'une autres version d'OOo installées sur ta machine et qui interfereraient, ou un truc du genre ?

 

Je viens de décompacter le rpm sur une autre distrib (Debian) et effectivement, c'est pas les 2 fichiers que j'ai cités qui dépendent directement de libssl.

En fait, je pense qu'ils dépendent d'une lib obscure (pas d'OOo) que j'ai pas encore identifiée qui, elle, dépend encore de la version 0.9.6 d'openssl parce que j'aurais oublié de la recompiler après l'upgrade d'openssl.

Bon bref, c'est pas grave, ça marche maintenant et ça ne venait pas d'OOo.

----------

## TGL

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> En fait, je pense qu'ils dépendent d'une lib obscure (pas d'OOo) que j'ai pas encore identifiée qui, elle, dépend encore de la version 0.9.6 d'openssl parce que j'aurais oublié de la recompiler après l'upgrade d'openssl.

 

/me rêve d'une option "ldd --tree" pour ce genre de situations...

----------

## SuperTomate

 *TGL wrote:*   

> /me rêve d'une option "ldd --tree" pour ce genre de situations...

 

C'est exactement ce que je me disais en cherchant désespérément dans le man de ldd...

----------

## CryoGen

Merci pour ce Mini How-to vraiment tres pratique  :Smile: 

----------

## Corto

D'ailleurs tu devrais mettre un lien dans le topic de françisation de gentoo, pour pas le perdre  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Ah ouais pas bête, merci.

----------

## Corto

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ah ouais pas bête, merci.

 

Moi c'que j'en dis...  :Very Happy:  c'est juste pour pas le chercher des heures quand j'aurais tout cassé et que je devrais tout refaire depuis le début  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

Dans l'ebuild Il manque une dépendance bloquante avec le paquetage openoffice-ximian .... je me disais, bon on peut l'installer en même temps qu'openoffice mais c'est bizarre qu'il veuille bien s'installer par dessus le openoffice-ximian-1.1.51 que j'ai déja !   :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Bon, bon, puisque vous insistez je corrige...  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bon, bon, puisque vous insistez je corrige... 

 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour cet ebuild et les corrections à la vitesse de la lumière   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Corto

L'est fort le TGL ! (le permier qui dit "faux derche" je lui botte les fesses  :Razz: )

----------

## evil

Salut  :Surprised: 

Je soudrais installer cette version de OOo, je fais donc tout ce que TGL dit, ça commence à installer plein de paquet mais ça bloque là:

```
>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/OpenOffice/contrib/dictionaries/thes_en_US.zip

--15:50:33--  http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/OpenOffice/contrib/dictionaries/thes_en_US.zip

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/thes_en_US.zip'

Resolving ftp.club-internet.fr... 194.158.99.22

Connecting to ftp.club-internet.fr[194.158.99.22]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested range not satisfiable

Continued download failed on this file, which conflicts with `-c'.

Refusing to truncate existing file `/usr/portage/distfiles/thes_en_US.zip'.

!!! Couldn't download thes_en_US.zip. Aborting.

```

J'essaye de mettre thes_en_US.zip dans /usr/portage/distfiles/ mais rien n'y fait   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bref j'ai besoin d'un peu d'aide please   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

C'est probablement parceque le fichier a été mis à jour et que le digest n'est plus bon. Essaye ça :

```
# cd /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin

# rm files/digest-openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52

# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/thes_en_US.zip

# ebuild openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild fetch 

# ebuild openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52.ebuild digest

# emerge openoffice-ximian-bin
```

----------

## wiBo

Je viens de faire à l'instant ce qui est écrit plus haut car j'ai le même problème qu'evil...

Ca me donne ca:

```
Fichier « ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm » inexistant.

 

!!! Couldn't download ooo-i18n-1.1.1-0.ximian.8.1.1.snap.1.1.52.1.i586.rpm. Aborting.

```

On fait quoi maintenant?

Je sais pas si ca peut t'aider :

```
root@jhentou root # emerge -pv openoffice-ximian-bin

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52  +gnome -kde  [empty/missing/bad digest] [1]

 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

----------

## TGL

Arg, ouaip, y'a eu des mises à jour et les anciens rpm sont barrés. J'essaye de trouver le tps de mettre tout ça à jour demain soir, je suis un peu speed là...

----------

## wiBo

Aucun problème, des que ca sera fait, peux-tu m'envoyer le tout en message privé ?

Si non: Post le ici  :Smile: 

A+

----------

## manito

$ xooffice

You are starting this version of Ximian OpenOffice.org for the first time

As the user install has changed again you will have to redo your settings

Gnome session manager detected - session management disabled

running openoffice.org setup...

setup failed.. abort

:'(

----------

## evil

décidemment j'y arrive pas, j'ai beau essayer plein de trucs... keudale se passe   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TGL

Une màj (1.1.53) est dispo pour ceux qui ont des pbs d'install', cf. le post initial. Dites moi ce que ça aura donné.

@manito: toi ton pb est différent, je ne sais pas ce qui t'arrive en fait. Vérifie bien que tu n'as pas d'autre openoffice-ximian installé from sources, essaye de virer ton ~/.xopenoffice, essaye éventuellement la mise à jour 1.1.53... et si ça suffit pas faudra qu'on voit à bidouiller un petit peu le wrapper de lancement pour trouver l'erreur exacte.

----------

## Leander256

Ca marche très bien chez moi avec gcc 3.4 + glibc 3.3_pre20040207 (NPTL activée).

Il m'a juste fallu me battre un peu avec gnome-cups-manager à cause de ma version de gcc. Pour les suicidaires comme moi l'ebuild patché est disponible ici. C'est la version 0.17-r03202004 qu'il faut et je ne sais pas pourquoi portage refusait de l'installer avant que je ne rajoute une ligne dans /etc/portage/package.unmask; pourtant c'est "~x86" dans l'ebuild, une ligne dans /etc/portage/package.keywords aurait dû suffire!?

En tout cas merci TGL pour cet ebuild vraiment pratique.

----------

## manito

ouais, j'ai trouvé, le xoosetup utilisait /opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/setup

en la lançant à part, il m'envoyait un chouette message d'erreur concernant la lib d'ssl -> j'ai recompilé openssl et ça marche  :Smile: 

encore merci TGL pour cet ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## evil

TGL ça à l'ar de fonctionner, je te dis ça ce soir  :Wink: 

----------

